# My Gurkha collection



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

...well, what's left of it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet! :tu


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I take it you like Gurkha???

I have tried a few of thier smokes and some are good and some are good for throwing at a barking dog.

The ones you have the most of (redish orange band), whats the name of them?


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are Genghis Khans (my favorite smoke). I agree, some Gurkhas (i.e. the Sherpa Cafe') aren't worth more than a buck or two, but I'm a BIG fan of the Genghis Khan, and G5. The Black Dragon is a solid smoke as well. The Titan is tasty too, but not nearly worth the MSRP (CBid them).


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

nice collection :smoke:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeh, I agree the Sherpa Cafe' isn't worth but a dollar in my opinion.... I'll have to look into the Genghis Khans.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice collections. I've had my fair share of Gurkhas and some of them are quite tasty. I've yet to have a Kahn or a Titan yet though.


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

If you've had a Beast, you've pretty much had a Titan. They are the same cigar w/ a touch more Ligero in the Titan.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to meet another Gurkha lover (there aren't too many of us here). Nice looking collection you've got there! I'll have to get mine together and post mine soon.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

very nice. your collection has got me browsing for some of the Genghis Khans...


----------



## cigllortars (Mar 16, 2010)

I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Gurkha. This thread makes me happy. I see that G3, you should a few sticks before they are toast. My B&M said the last 6 boxes of Gurkha G3 where just sold. It's may favorite cigar :sad:
I also find the Nepalese Warrior, the Warlord, and the Shaggyfoot to be exceptional. Also, the Gurkha Legend might just be their best cigar, if you can nab it cheap enough


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

carguy13 said:


> very nice. your collection has got me browsing for some of the Genghis Khans...


This may come as a suprise... they are limited edition. I think they are slated for 400 boxes this year, and are already backordered on them. They have a Cameroon wrapper, and are made mostly from African tobacco.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...I have less than I thought! I thought I had more singles.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't had much experience with gurkha but i do enjoy some of their smokes. I would try more but it is alot of reading to do since Gurkha release many of the same kinds of smokes w/ different bands and different price ranges. like how you stated that the Beast and Titan are pretty much the same cigar.


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

awesome collection!

:hail:


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I just finished smoking the G3 on Cigllotars suggestion. Not bad. It started out milder than I was expecting, but grew in strength to a full flavored stick with a lot of spice towards the end. It had a pretty smooth burn... started to run twice, but fixed itself without a touch up.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

NiCe!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I've only had the Shaggy but consider my eyes open...


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I liked the Napalese Warrior one when I had it. I need try some more, not a fan of the Sherpa though.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

my gurkhas....


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

Since taking the first picture, I've added a box of G5s, a bundle of the new Gurkha Pinker, and a bunch of singles.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

-
Nice collection !
I like a lot of Gurkha cigars. 
You Know, I feel that Gurkha get an unjustified negative reputation.
I Find that I like the darker blends 66 % humidity, and the lighter blends I like at 70% humidity
To each his or her own I Guess


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

Vaaay Niccce my friend! I luv Gurkha, especially the Grand Reservas Cognac's! Best smoke Evvvvaaa!


----------

